# Be prepared with a happy thought!



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

The best thing I've done to make my DP/DR better, has been to try not to think about it. It's not easily done. When I haven't had DP or DR for a few days, a thought of this fact creeps into my mind. I've taught myself to dismiss that thought as quickly as possible and distract my mind with one of my happy thoughts. In case anyone's curious, my favourite happy thought is to be all alone, after closing time, in this huge, expensive confectionary shop in town! 

I actually sat down and filled a notebook on my happy thoughts. Every page has a different subject.

I took time to discover what strong smells worked best to ground me. Bright colours, touching things and listening to beautiful nature sounds help to ground me too.

I had an EEG, which showed that my DP/DR is caused by stress. I made huge changes in my life, which avoided many of the triggers.

I still suffer from DP and DR, but it's nowhere near as nightmare-ish as it used to be. I tell myself that I WILL manage to live with it, should it never completely go away.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Great attitude, SS!

It is hard to do, but you can bring yourself to a place where, as you say, if it doesn't ever go completely away, you can still have a life with it.

Thanks for posting such positive thoughts. We need all the good stuff we can read posted.

terri*


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you, terri*!

In the hope that this might help someone, and to show you all that I'm completely bonkers (LOL!), here are some more of my happy thoughts;-

To think about Alexander, my adorable four-month old nephew. He's got the most gorgeous smile and has just started to giggle.

To be sitting on a beach, watching a glorious-coloured sunset, with the sun's rays bursting through the clouds and shining across the rippling sea.

To smell freshly baked bread, and to remember all the jokes my friends cracked about how they'd used the loaves I'd given them to balance their washing machines, or to use as a paperweight, or to make body-building weights, or to use as a demolition ball, etc., etc.!

To stamp through the beautifully-coloured, crisp and crunchy leaves of Autumn.

To watch a sensational firework display.

To hear an exciting-sounding bleep coming from my metal detector.

To be snuggled up in bed, feeling warm, safe and comfortable whilst listening to the wonderful pitter-patter sound of rain on my windows or conservatory roof.

To smell freshly-cut grass. Mmmm!

I especially love to remember many special moments I shared with my beautiful, furry friend, Freedom. She was a golden labrador, crossed with a whippet, and she loved life.

One morning, my brother rang me at home. Almost immediately, he heard someone answer the 'phone. As he spoke, he heard some sniffing, then silence. He said he'd felt quite annoyed with me, as he'd assumed it was my idea of a joke, until he remembered I was at work. He knew that nobody else, besides himself, had a key to my apartment. So he called the police out, worried that he'd disturbed a burgler. Yes - you've guessed it - we discovered it was Freedom! It was amazing to watch her pick up the receiver with her teeth and place it down, about a foot away. From that day on, whenever I was at work, she always answered my 'phone. It's a pity I couldn't teach her to take messages... :lol:

I think it'd be worth a try to start this off as a new topic. :idea: I'd love to read about other member's happy thoughts.

Take care,

SS


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

I have happy journal too! I put pics in there of my hopes and just funny things. I love it cause i helps to remind me that there are things to look forward too.


----------

